# Advice for a TRT blast



## Franklin Yeti (Nov 18, 2015)

I've been on TRT for the last 14 weeks.  Doc has me on 200mg Test Cyp EW.  The results of my 10 week blood work showed my Test Levels at 1234 and 43 free test.  This is up from 290 prior to starting the TRT 14 weeks ago.  I am feeling great and am starting to think about what a good blast would be.  I am 38 years old and never really ran a proper cycle.  Would most suggest simply upping the Test to say 500 EW, or maybe add some orals only to the TRT.  My Doc will do bloodwork every 10 weeks, so I'm guessing my blast should only last about 8 weeks to allow for my levels to normalize?  Thanks.


----------



## DF (Nov 18, 2015)

Great gains can be made on trt.  You'd have to use short esters if you get blood work every 10 weeks.  I dont know that I'd risk it myself.


----------



## nightster (Nov 18, 2015)

Nice #'s. !!!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 19, 2015)

How long after last injection was your blood work taken?

Your doc probably wants 10wk bloods until you have your protocol really dialed in. It could take a few more months or more to do that. I think bloods every 2.5months is a bit excessive once you have your protocol tweaked right. This would give you longer time between bloods to run a cycle even with longer esters. A good first cycle is just some good old test around 500-750mg a week and maybe an oral if you like. You'll need an AI also.


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Nov 19, 2015)

nightster said:


> Nice #'s. !!!



Thanks everyone.  Do you think with my numbers I mentioned are solid enough to make really good gains as long as diet is on point?  1234 and 43 free test has me feeling great and stronger than I have ever been in the gym.


----------



## DF (Nov 19, 2015)

Franklin Yeti said:


> Thanks everyone.  Do you think with my numbers I mentioned are solid enough to make really good gains as long as diet is on point?  1234 and 43 free test has me feeling great and stronger than I have ever been in the gym.



Yes..............


----------



## mickems (Nov 19, 2015)

Franklin Yeti said:


> I've been on TRT for the last 14 weeks.  Doc has me on 200mg Test Cyp EW.  The results of my 10 week blood work showed my Test Levels at 1234 and 43 free test.  This is up from 290 prior to starting the TRT 14 weeks ago.  I am feeling great and am starting to think about what a good blast would be.  I am 38 years old and never really ran a proper cycle.  Would most suggest simply upping the Test to say 500 EW, or maybe add some orals only to the TRT.  My Doc will do bloodwork every 10 weeks, so I'm guessing my blast should only last about 8 weeks to allow for my levels to normalize?  Thanks.



that's one good doc you have. 200mg test ew is pretty good compared to what most of them want to give you.


----------



## juuced (Nov 19, 2015)

mickems said:


> that's one good doc you have. 200mg test ew is pretty good compared to what most of them want to give you.



yup I agree.  most docs will put you on 100mg a week.  What did your doc say after you tested at 1234 level?  Id imagine most docs wana see you around 800 to 1000.
over a 1000 they usually wanna reduce your dose a bit.


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 21, 2015)

Man trt sounds like fun!!!!


----------



## Franklin Yeti (Nov 21, 2015)

juuced said:


> yup I agree.  most docs will put you on 100mg a week.  What did your doc say after you tested at 1234 level?  Id imagine most docs wana see you around 800 to 1000.
> over a 1000 they usually wanna reduce your dose a bit.



Get this.  They told me when I started they wanted my levels at 1200!  So, unless something changes in the future I'm thinking they will keep me on 200 mg EW.  Here another question I have.  If after 10 weeks my levels are at 1234, do you think my levels will remain there, or could they increase, or decrease?  I did blood work 4 days after pinning.


----------



## AjSam (Nov 23, 2015)

At almost 3 months now I think your levels should remain stable as long as your protocol remains constant. If your doc is comfortable with your levels around 1200, your good to go. You should see good progress with these levels with strength gains and physical changes. I have seen people that do really good on less EW and a few that waist it and live on the couch. Your diet plays a big part!


----------



## Sledge (Nov 28, 2015)

With those numbers, I would hold off on blasting and see where your trt takes you. I'm betting that if you are patient and give it a year, you will really be pleased with your progress. That doctor sounds very good, so I wouldn't risk messing that up. Maybe wait until you plateau at your current dose, then look into  blasting.


----------



## corvettels3 (Dec 26, 2015)

All sound advice from above. I was on trt for about 2 years before I did my first blast. You're going to make some good gains with 200mg/wk. Hard training, rest, and proper diet you're going to grow. Good luck..


----------



## bigben66 (Dec 26, 2015)

Sledge said:


> With those numbers, I would hold off on blasting and see where your trt takes you. I'm betting that if you are patient and give it a year, you will really be pleased with your progress. That doctor sounds very good, so I wouldn't risk messing that up. Maybe wait until you plateau at your current dose, then look into  blasting.



Great advice! ^^^

Save your blast for when you plateau.... if you're making good progress there is no need to change anything!


----------

